# idiopathic brood disease syndrome



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

New term to me. Comments?

http://home.ezezine.com/1636/1636-2013.03.04.09.15.archive.html


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I read this earlier in the ABJ extra...ok, so our bees can come down with viruses normally associated with mites, even though our bees don't have a heavy mite load. It actually makes sense...it takes only one infected bee (cow, dog, chicken, man, whatever) to infect it's room mate.

Ed


----------

